
Comedy Written for the Machines - cardamomo
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/29/magazine/tiktok-viral-angelmamii7.html
======
mar77i
Reminds me of the body of work by David Firth. His work also was driven by
stark contrast between internal consistency and utter and sometimes unsettling
external nonsensicalness.

